# You don't have a fire extinguisher?



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Shame on you but now's the time to put that right.

Aldi - Sunday special - 1kg powder extinguisher £6.99.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fire*

Hi

I have a fire extinguiser - but no van!

Rapide561


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Before you go out & buy any other 'goodie' for your pride & joy . . . go buy a fire extinguisher [and fire blanket] 
- Rapide561 post of having a fire extinguisher but no van is bad enough but far better than having a fire in a van and having no fire extinguisher !!!


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

I bought a fire extinguisher and fire blanket last summer from Lidl, the extinguisher was £5.99 and the blanket £7.99.

Mind you I didn't buy the van until this March I have spent loads of hard earned money over the last 10 months buying things that I just knew I had to have for the van when it came.

I bought one of those gas alarms at £7.99 from Lidls as well, on top of the carbon monoxide alarm from Makro, the reversing camera set up, the parking sensors, the list goes on, hmmmmmmmmmmmm, no wonder I have no money left now, ............... I need to have a rest in spending so that I can pay for our forthcoming trips.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

If at all possible *avoid a dry powder type *for 2 reasons
1, when fixed in a vehicle the constant vibration engine /driving, compacts the powder come the day of judgment all you will get is a blast of cold air Trust me they have been banned in motor sport for just that reason
2 . if you are lucky and it works on say a chip pan fire, the mess it will make of your M/H you may wish you had let it burn.
there a few better alternatives out there 
one last comment the best you can expect from a £5.99 fire ext, is it may put out a £5.99 fire think about it


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

I did not know that one about dry powder. Geo, you say there are better alternatives. In reality , what do you recommend to be a reasonable fire extinguisher for a full timing rv. We have dry powder and fire blankets. The other day I set fire to a tea towel. No problem, I was there and realized straight away but it makes you think......


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Dry powder extinguishers were removed from off shore oil installations for the reason that Geo gave, however, they still remain the most effective way of fighting nearly all classes of fires, the alternatives are foam and CO2, foam is good for fuel but not electrical, CO2 is good for electrical but not ideal for fabric or fuel fires. Hence the popularity of small dry powder extinguishers, to prevent compacting they should be inverted and given a good shake every so often. 
For a cooker fire, a fire blanket is idea, fabric fires use water and fuel or engine bay fires use dry powder or CO2 .. 
For practical purposes a decent sized dry powder and fire blanket is still my prefered choice. In our RV I keep one near the exit and another close to the cooker.

More info here http://www.mfs-fire-extinguishers.co.uk/types.htm


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks Jim. I've got it now. I have had a look at the site you suggested. What a nightmare. I can imagine having a row of extinguishers with a colour coded plan to examine when it all goes up . I shall take your advise and be also be more careful.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

I would concour with Scotjimland to a point ,and would add 
Check that dry powder ext NOW, tip it slowly and you should feel the powder running inside, if it takes full turn upside down and you feel a clonk (the powdwer falling to the bottom in a lump) BIN IT!! you cant shake it loose back to usable condition 
Geo


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Geo said:


> I would concour with Scotjimland to a point ,and would add
> Check that dry powder ext NOW, tip it slowly and you should feel the powder running inside, if it takes full turn upside down and you feel a clonk (the powdwer falling to the bottom in a lump) BIN IT!! you cant shake it loose back to usable condition
> Geo


Thanks Geo, 
I missed the finer points on checking, I also strongly agree about bying a decent quality and size, at least a 1kg as a minimum and have more than one!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I guess the best solution is to avoid having a fire  

What's the commonest cause of mh fires - cigarettes I would assume?
What else are likely hazards?

And what about those water filled fire buckets one often sees around sites - have they ever proved their worth?


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

My guess would be in order of likley causes
1. Electrical
2. Chip pan type
3. Smoking 
4. Filling Hot Generators
5. BBQs
I have learned the hard way many years ,in moments of panick you would not believe the things you do,
At the risk of teaching granny to suck eggs,have you taught your wife/partner where and how to use the equipment, you may think it obvious, think again
Geo


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Forgot to add re those buckets of water 
they are worth there weight in gold, did you Know you should not use a fire extinguisher on a person on fire ,this is where the water/fire blanket comes in, nothing better


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*fire ex*

hi all
Has anybody know how long a 1k ex lasts 5 sec 10 sec :?: A 6k lasts about 15 seconds at full trigger :roll: 
so be aware that in a fire they would be near usless a 6 k
would offer some fire fighting abilty but do you want to carry
size around, not too put a dampner on it they look good on the wall but thats all, i am not anti ex/ but be aware off what the small ones can put out :roll:

saruman 
Q THE OGGIES 
____________________________________________________


----------



## 98055 (Mar 9, 2006)

For all you Peter Kay fans out there......I always travel with Keith Lard.

he will always sort any fire issue out that I have......


----------

